
JetBlue founder launches new airline Breeze Airways - hhs
https://nypost.com/2020/02/07/jetblue-founder-launches-new-airline-breeze-airways/
======
pasttense01
Can someone explain the value of launching multiple airlines--instead of
putting all his energy into only one airline?

